# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Qualcomm Module Ver 3.01 -Update [20.10.2020]

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - Qualcomm Module : 3.01*   *Release Notes:*     *Read Info. | EDL , ADB , Fastboot Mode**Reset FRP | EDL , ADB, Fastboot Mode**Format/Factory Reset | EDL, ADB, Fastboot Mode** Format / FRP | EDL, ADB, Fastboot Mode** Format / FRP | EDL Mode**Fix 9008 port | EDL mode** Rest Locks - without Data loss/ UnEncrypted | EDL, ADB Mode** Reset MI Account + FRP | EDL, Fastboot Mode** Fix AntiRelock | ADB Mode** Reset Screen Locks - Xiaomi - Without data loss  | MIUI 8-12 | EDL Mode**Bootloader Unlock - Xiaomi | EDL, Fastboot Mode**Disable locks | EDL, ADB Mode without Root** Read Pattern < 6 | EDL, ADB Mode** Reset Pattern | EDL, ADB Mode** Reset FRP VIVO | EDL Mode** Bootloader Unlock VIVO - | EDL Mode** Reset Screen Locks VIVO - without data loss - UnEncypted / Encrypted | EDL mode** Format VIVO - force method | EDL Mode** Reset FRP ZTE | FTM mode** Reset FRP ASUS | fastboot Mode** Sideload Format - Xiaomi | Sideloade Mode**Xioami Anti-relock APK Method with videoguide**Install Navigation bar APK [ Useful after Disable Locks] New!**Free Xiaomi Stand Alone server with Unlimited Use*  *  Flasher*  *[Added] 2 Methods of Flashing* *  Supports , Multi xml Files Flashing & Manual XML Selection Method | EDL mode**     Reset FRP , Reset MI Account & Format Options While Flashing**     Xiaomi fastboot batch file Flashing Support | can select any batch file from Xiaomi firmware**[Improved] Nokia Nb0 Direct flashing without extraction | EDL mode**[Added] 2 Methods of Nb0 Flashing*  *Option to select loader from Nb0 package in case Internal loader fails**[Added] ASUS raw Direct Flashing without Extract | EDL Mode  New!*  *  Backup Firmware*  *Full firmware backup method - with rawprogramm and patch xml creation for eMMC and UFS**     Manual Selected Partition backup Method with XML creation* *  Partition Manager*  *List Partitions**     Backup Selected Partitions**     Write Selected Partitions**     Wipe Selected Partitions* *  Security*  *Backup / Wipe / Resetote Security | EDL, ADB Mode**     Wipe Security | Fastboot Mode**     Wipe Security | TWRP mode* *  QCN*  *Read QCN**     Write QCN**     Read Diag Info.* *  Reboots*  *ADB to EDL mode**     FTM to EDL**     Fastboot to Normal**     Fastboot to RUU**     DFU to EDL**     ADB to Fastboot**     ADB to Recovery**     Enable Diag Gerneric Qualcomm | Requires Root**     Enable Diag OPPO**     Enable Diag Xiaomi | Without Root**     Enable DIAG ASUS | Requires Root* * Firmware Manager*  *Extraction of Nokia Nb0 with perfect XML Creation [ Extract and Flash] New!* *Extraction of Huawei Update.APP to xml firmware**Extraction of ASUS raw to xml firmware**Extraction of LG kdz to xml firmware*  NOKIA   *TA-1000 Nokia 6**TA-1003 Nokia 6**TA-1004 Nokia 8**TA-1007 Nokia 2**TA-1011 Nokia 2**TA-1012 Nokia 8**TA-1013 Nokia 7**TA-1015 Nokia 7**TA-1016 Nokia 6.1**TA-1018 Nokia 7**TA-1021 Nokia 6**TA-1023 Nokia 2**TA-1024 Nokia 5**TA-1025 Nokia 6**TA-1027 Nokia 5**TA-1029 Nokia 2**TA-1033 Nokia 6**TA-1035 Nokia 2**TA-1039 Nokia 6**TA-1040 Nokia 7**TA-1041 Nokia 7**TA-1043 Nokia 6.1**TA-1044 Nokia 5**TA-1046 Nokia 7 Plus**TA-1052 Nokia 8**TA-1053 Nokia 5**TA-1054 Nokia 6.1**TA-1062 Nokia 7 Plus**TA-1080 Nokia 2.1**TA-1083 Nokia X6 6.1 Plus**TA-1084 Nokia 2.1**TA-1085 Nokia 7.1**TA-1086 Nokia 2.1**TA-1092 Nokia 2.1**TA-1093 Nokia 2.1**TA-1095 Nokia 7.1**TA-1096 Nokia 7.1**TA-1097 Nokia 7.1**TA-1099 Nokia X6 6.1 Plus**TA-1100 Nokia 7.1**TA-1103 Nokia X6 6.1 Plus**TA-1116 Nokia X6 6.1 Plus*    SAMSUNG | EDL Support   *SM-A015F/DS (Samsung Galaxy A01)**SM-A105F/DS U1 (Galaxy A10)**SM-A115F/DS U1 (Galaxy A11)**SM-A7050 (Galaxy A70)**SM-A705F/DS U3 (Galaxy A70 5G)**SM-A705F/DS U4 (Galaxy A70 5G)**SM-A705FN (Galaxy A70)**SM-A705GM (Galaxy A70)**SM-A705MN DS (Galaxy A70)**SM-A705W (Galaxy A70)**SM-A705YN (Galaxy A70)**SM-A8050 (Galaxy A80)**SM-A805F/DS U1 (Galaxy A80)**SM-A905F (Galaxy A90)**SM-A908F U3 (Galaxy A90 5G)**SM-G950 (Galaxy S8)**SM-G955 (Galaxy S8 Plus)**SM-J610F (Galaxy J6+)**SM-J610G (Galaxy J6+)**SM-J610M (Galaxy J7 Prime)**SM-N950U (Galaxy Note 8)**SM-N950U1 (Galaxy Note 8)**SM-N9608 (galaxy note9)* *SM-T595 U1 (Galaxy Tab A 10.5)**SM-T595 U2 (Galaxy Tab A 10.5)**SM-T595 U3 (Galaxy Tab A 10.5)**SM-T595 U4 (Galaxy Tab A 10.5)*  HUAWEI   *AL10-BD (7C)**AL10-BD (Y7 2018)**AUM-L41 (HONOR 7c)**BKK-AL00 (8C)**BKK-AL00B (8C)**BKK-AL10 (8C)**BKK-AL10A (8C)**BKK-AL10C (8C)**BKK-L21 (8C)**BKK-L22 (8C)**BKK-TL00B (8C)**CAN-L01 (Nova)**CAN-L01C (Nova)**CAN-L11 (Nova)**CAN-L11C (Nova)**CAN-L12 (Nova)**CAN-L12C (Nova)**CAN-L13 (Nova)**Cannes-L01 (Nova)**Cannes-L11 (Nova)**Cannes-L12 (Nova)**Cannes-L12C (Nova)**CAZ-AL00 (Nova)**CAZ-AL10 (Nova)**DUB-LX1 (Y7 2019)**DUB-LX2 (Y7 2019)**DUB-LX3 (Y7 2019)**KIW-AL10 (5X)**KIW-AL10G (5X)**KIW-L21 (5X)**KIW-L22 (5X)**KIW-L23 (5X)**KIW-L24 (5X)**KIW-TL00 (5X)**KIW-TL00H (5X)**KIW-UL00 (5X)**LDN-AL10 (7C)**LDN-AL10 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L03 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L21 (7C)**LDN-L21 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L21 (Y7 Prime 2018)**LDN-L29 (Y7 2018)**LND-AL00 (7C)**LND-AL00 (Y7 2018)**LND-L21 (7C)**LND-L21 (Y7 2018)**LND-L22 (7C)**LND-L22 (7C)**LND-L22 (Y7 2018)**LND-L22 (Y7 2018)**LND-L23 (7C)**LND-L23 (Y7 2018)**LND-TL00 (7C)**LND-TL00 (Y7 2018)**LND-TL10 (7C)**LND-TL10 (Y7 2018)**TRT_TMAB001047 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-A1 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-AL00 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-ALIN (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L01 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L01 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L01C (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L02 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L03 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L03 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L03C (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L21 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L21A (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L22 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L23 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L23 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L53 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L53D (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-LX1 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-LX2 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-LX3 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**Y6 2018 ATU-L31)*  CASPER  *Casper VIA A2**Casper VIA M2**Casper VIA P1**Casper VIA G1**Casper VIA G1 Plus**Casper VIA A3**Casper VIA E1C**Casper VIA V10**Casper VIA V6x* CAT   *Cat S30**Cat S40**Cat S50**Cat S31**Cat S61**Cat S60*  *WARNING : IMEI                           Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI        Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its   Original      IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .* *                             We are not responsible for any Problem caused   by           mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole      Responsible   for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by      using     this  Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **   *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

